# Projekt: Mobile Endsysteme Fragen



## Johnny00 (23. Nov 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

im Rahmen eines Uni Projekts müssen wir eine Webapplikation für mobile Endgeräte entwickeln.
Ziel ist es, dass die Webapplikation auf allen mobilen Geräten "gleich" aussieht, egal ob IPad, WeTab, iPhone, DellStreak.. Mit "gleich" aussehen meine ich, dass das Design sich automatisch anpassen soll, so dass es auf jedem Gerät gut aussieht.

Wir haben uns für JSF 2.0 entschieden und wir haben uns nun seit ca. 3 Wochen eingearbeitet.
Wir lassen das Ganze über einen Tomcat Server 7.0 laufen und haben als Zusatz noch die Dependencies von JSTL und PrimeFaces hinzugefügt (Maven Projekt).

Die Frage ist nun: was eignet sich für uns am Besten?
Mittlerweile haben wir so viele libs, dass wir gar nicht mehr wirklich durchblicken, aber nun gut.
Das Program an sich funktioniert. Über den Webbrowser ist das fehlerfrei aufrufbar.
Über iPhone jedoch meckert JSF, dass irgendwo angeblich ein Fehler sei.
PrimeFaces Elemente werden auch nicht korrekt dargestellt auf einem iPhone.

Bei TouchFaces gibt es noch zusätzlich dieses <i:> Tag .. haben wir uns eben angeguckt.
Aber bevor wir uns noch weiter begeben würde ich gerne von euch einen Rat haben.

Wie können wir unser Projekt am Besten mit JSF umsetzen?
Müssen wir wirklich für jede Auflösung eigene .css Stylesheets erstellen?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass PrimeFaces sauber auf mobie Endgeräte funktioniert?
Gibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit die Seite zu rendern, so dass das Design sich automatisch dem Display anpasst?

Wir wissen echt nicht mehr weiter und würden über jeden noch so kleinen Tip dankbar sein!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Johnny


----------



## Johnny00 (26. Nov 2010)

Nun sind 3 Tage schon vergangen und leider noch gar keine Antwort.
Hat denn wirklich niemand ne Ahnung, was wir für unser Projekt am besten nutzen könnne?


----------



## Runtime (26. Nov 2010)

Ich versteh davon nur sehr wenig, aber könnte man das nicht mit SVG lösen?


----------

